# 1972 Ariens Sno-thro



## 71 Sears (Aug 3, 2015)

So I picked up an Ariens blower from a friend and it has the Tecumseh 7hp, 24" blower and the model number of the blower is 910995, but the decal for the tractor part is partially missing so I can't find anything for it. The research I've done has lead me to believe that there's supposed to be a differential in my blower, because it's a 7hp, but there isn't one. The previous owner might have said something about a newer engine, but both the blower and engine are a 1972. Also it's a 22,000 series I think which would have chrome handles and mine are white, the white was repainted so I don't know it that was original or to stop the rust. Any help determining what this blower is if it's a pile of various blowers or one of a kind 7hp without differential.


----------



## 71 Sears (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Nice machine with the tall chute already added. 

Have you peeked inside to verify that there's no diff? Sometimes there is a differential but without a locking diff mechanism on the left wheel. 

Of course, another way to check would be to turn the snowblower and see if the wheels go in opposite directions.


----------



## 71 Sears (Aug 3, 2015)

db130 said:


> Nice machine with the tall chute already added.
> 
> Have you peeked inside to verify that there's no diff? Sometimes there is a differential but without a locking diff mechanism on the left wheel.
> 
> Of course, another way to check would be to turn the snowblower and see if the wheels go in opposite directions.


Thanks, I've tried to turn it and both wheels are locked. I'm not sure what I'm looking for as far as the differential under the blower, I've had the access plate off, but all I see is a steel shaft withs big gear on it that's about 1" wide. And there's no controls on the wheels to lock and unlock it, just cotter pins on the end of the shaft/axle.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

looks like a 5hp to me judging by the 1/2 gallon take, it will say h50 somewhere if it is. it it is actually a 5hp, the white handlebars are factory


----------



## Rob711 (Feb 5, 2015)

I'm new and all my info has come from here or scottsman site, or the two ariens I've worked on. I thought you got chrome handles and differential with the delux models. Such as 10m6D. When u looked under it at that big one inch wide gear does it have what appear to be rivets around the outer circumference or is it just a big solid gear. That's where the differential would be, solid gear means no differential. Also the wheel we cant see in ur second pic would have a knob to Pull to disengage the wheel from the axle. Good luck
Rob


----------



## 71 Sears (Aug 3, 2015)

43128 said:


> looks like a 5hp to me judging by the 1/2 gallon take, it will say h50 somewhere if it is. it it is actually a 5hp, the white handlebars are factory


Wrong, then engine is a 7hp, the shroud says 7, and the block tells me 7.


----------



## 71 Sears (Aug 3, 2015)

Here's the drive that's under the blower, just a big gear and a solid shaft it looks like to me. The pic is upside down for some reason, so everything is on the opposite side from what the picture shows.


----------



## 71 Sears (Aug 3, 2015)

Rob711 said:


> I'm new and all my info has come from here or scottsman site, or the two ariens I've worked on. I thought you got chrome handles and differential with the delux models. Such as 10m6D. When u looked under it at that big one inch wide gear does it have what appear to be rivets around the outer circumference or is it just a big solid gear. That's where the differential would be, solid gear means no differential. Also the wheel we cant see in ur second pic would have a knob to Pull to disengage the wheel from the axle. Good luck
> Rob



Thanks Rob for the info, I will look now as I'm typing. I think I'm going to go on ebay and spend $70 for a complete differential type axle for my blower unless someone has one. I got the blower for free so $70 to me is worth it.


----------



## 71 Sears (Aug 3, 2015)

Here's the number plate of the engine, for sure an H70.


----------



## 71 Sears (Aug 3, 2015)

I have confirmed that my blower has a replacement 7hp from the same year, my frame was so rusted I didn't see the numbers, now that I sanded the spot, I can see the numbers and the model number is 10965 which is the Ariens 5hp model ST524, so I will be converting this to a full 7hp model by changing the axle.


----------



## Rob711 (Feb 5, 2015)

U will also need different bushing carriers, the axle diameter is different on the solid vs differential. I did the swap and ordered the wrong size bushing before I measured the axle. It's pretty easy, a couple of bolts and some roll pins.
Rob


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

so i was right about it being a 5hp originally then? if you want to add differential just buy a used tractor half off cl


----------



## Rob711 (Feb 5, 2015)

Then put a 100$ harbor freight engine and a impeller kit some new tires, bearings, bushings paint...oh wait that's what I did. I'm not rushing summer away but I'm looking forward to trying my blower, and as mentioned that tall chute will help ur distance
Rob


----------



## 71 Sears (Aug 3, 2015)

Rob711 said:


> Then put a 100$ harbor freight engine and a impeller kit some new tires, bearings, bushings paint...oh wait that's what I did. I'm not rushing summer away but I'm looking forward to trying my blower, and as mentioned that tall chute will help ur distance
> Rob


Nah, I'll keep the old engine because it runs, and very well too. That's why the I side and the lower part of the chute looks like it's a new part, it's aftermarket from what was originally on there. I'm curious to see how my blower does as is,


----------



## 71 Sears (Aug 3, 2015)

43128 said:


> so i was right about it being a 5hp originally then? if you want to add differential just buy a used tractor half off cl


The whole engine, tins, and tank are a 7hp, I talked with the previous owner, the original engine caved in and he got rid of everything and put this engine on it. But yes it was originally a 5hp chassis based on the numbers, and it's not a 1972, the engine is but the frame is a 1969-70.


----------



## sidegrinder (Apr 18, 2015)

If you figure out what parts you need, pm me and I can probably set you up.


----------



## 71 Sears (Aug 3, 2015)

sidegrinder said:


> If you figure out what parts you need, pm me and I can probably set you up.


I need the whole axle, locking hub, bearing/bushing mounts and big differential gear. Everything to convert a solid axle to a differential type axle for 3 bolt wheels. Thanks.


----------



## sidegrinder (Apr 18, 2015)

I just noticed you are from Wi. Where abouts? Im north of Sheboygan.


----------



## 71 Sears (Aug 3, 2015)

sidegrinder said:


> I just noticed you are from Wi. Where abouts? Im north of Sheboygan.


I am just west of Milwaukee. I have relatives in manitowoc area but no other way to get the parts unless you shipped them. But I have way too many projects and will be selling this blower. $150 OBO as of now for the blower. I don't think I'll be doing the conversion because of time and space.


----------



## sidegrinder (Apr 18, 2015)

Yep Manitowoc is right up the road. I hear you about having too many projects, it never ends!


----------

